# TV SAMSUNG 14"



## CAMPIELLO (Dic 18, 2006)

Hola lo primero decir que soy nuevo en el foro asi que un saludo a todos, soy aficionado a la electronica y tengo un problema con un tv Samsung de 14" el modelo en cuestion es CB-3312ZS, lo tengo puesto en un sitio que no tengo posibilidad de ponerle toma de antena asi que hasta hace unos dias recibia la señal por un aparato de estos que te envian la señal por los cables de la red y se me veia bastante bien, en principio sospeche de dicho aparato (Video-Red) pero le he conectado otra tele distinta y se ve de cine. Dicho esto necesito un poco de ayuda a ver si la puedo reparar, si alguien me pudiese enviar el esquema o orientarme un poco se lo agradeceria. En este momento no puedo sintonizar el canal seleccionado en el video, cuando hago una busqueda de canales intenta enganchar el canal pero luego sigue buscando infinitamente, ahora sospecho del sintonizador pero no estoy seguro. A ver si algun experto me echa un cable.
Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## CAMPIELLO (Dic 19, 2006)

He conectado la television a una toma de antena normal y aunque la imagen y el color no se ven muy nitidos se ve bastante bien, voy a repasar todas las soldaduras de la parte del sintonizador por si fallara alguna, tambien voy a tomar medidas de tension en los terminales del sintonizador, posteare los resultados a ver si alguien me puede ayudar a ver que es lo que falla.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## CAMPIELLO (Dic 20, 2006)

Bueno he retocado todas las soldaduras y parece que hay no está el problema. A continuacion os pongo los datos que he sacado de la etapa sintonizadora a ver si sirve de algo. El sintonizador es un SAMSUNG ECC-2885CE. D, a su lado lleva un circuito integrado (IC 101) que es un TDA-8305 y tres ajustes:
VR 101- AGC
VR 401- H-HOLD
VR 402- H-PHASF.
Las tensiones en las patillas del sintonizador con relacion a masa sin señal en la antena son:

IF-- 0 V
B+----12,10 V
AFT----5,89 V
VL----- 8,09 V
AGC--- 7,84 V
VH----12 V
BT----- 6,57 V
U-------0 V

Y las tensiones con el canal sintonizado son:

IF-----0 V
B+---12,08 V
AFT---5,97 V
VL----12 V
AGC---7,84 V
VH-----0 V
BT-----1,22 V
U-------0 V

Bueno yo ya no doy mas de si, por favor que alguien me indique si estas tensiones son correctas, si hay que ajustar, cambiar algo, hacer alguna otra prueba etc. Necesito ayuda por favor.
Saludos y gracias por leerme.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 20, 2006)

pero sintoniza algun canaal???


----------



## CAMPIELLO (Dic 20, 2006)

Ya intento sintonizar algun canal pero se ve muy mal la imagen con ruido e interferencias.
Un saludo y gracias por contestarme.


----------

